# Sincelo em Bragança 10 a 12 de Jan 2012



## Fil (10 Jan 2012 às 20:19)

Em Bragança a zona onde há sempre mais acumulação de sincelo é no alto das cantarias, infelizmente não deu para tirar muitas fotos esta manhã nem das zonas onde havia maior acumulação.






















Na minha estação tenho agora -0,1ºC e nevoeiro muito denso. Extremos de -2,5ºC / 2,0ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2012 às 22:36)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2012*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bragança esta manhã...amanhã há mais!


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2012 às 10:46)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2012*

Esta manhã consegui tirar algumas fotos com o telemovel enquanto conduzia, mas a maior parte durante as paragens nos semáforos! (esta última parte para a polícia)

Desculpem a qualidade...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2012 às 22:55)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2012*

Boas, neste momento nevoeiro cerrado e temperatura de -2,4ºC, menos que ontem à mesma hora. A mínima foi de -3,5ºC e a máxima de 1,1ºC.

Deixo também algumas fotos que tirei esta manhã para memória futura.



 

 

 





 

 

 



Amanhã o cenário deve ser semelhante.


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2012 às 17:33)

*Sincelo em Bragança*

Mais uma manhã gelada e cheia de sincelo aqui por Bragança.
Umas fotos do jardim da Câmara Municipal esta manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2012 às 18:09)

Uma paisagem de inverno nuclear 

Belíssimo


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2012 às 18:29)

Boas Fotos Dan a falta de melhor ao menos tens sincelo


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2012 às 18:37)

Espectáculo...
A seguir à neve, é o melhor que se pode arranjar... Desde 2008 que não tenho sorte com isso em Bragança, e este ano então, nem com o frio tive sorte...
Ao menos dá para ver as fotos...


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2012 às 19:05)

Que linda ficou a cidade.
Espectaculares Dan


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2012 às 19:07)

A que horas foram tiradas? O sol já brilhava.


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2012 às 19:13)

Brigantia disse:


> A que horas foram tiradas? O sol já brilhava.



Um pouco depois das 11h. Nesta parte da cidade o sol apareceu por volta das 10:30h / 11h, nas zonas mais baixas um pouco mais tarde.


----------



## F_R (12 Jan 2012 às 20:02)

Muito bom


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2012 às 23:54)

*Re: Sincelo em Bragança*



Dan disse:


>





Belos postais Dan! Destaco esta da Pousada da Juventude!


----------



## Veterano (13 Jan 2012 às 08:52)

Grandes fotos, pessoal de Bragança!


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2012 às 11:41)

Muito bonito! 
Nas vizinhas cidades espanholas de Zamora e Valladolid tambem aconteceu o mesmo fenómeno.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2012 às 13:17)

Boas fotos, na segunda-feira quando saí para trabalhar também sentia os cristais de gelo do nevoeiro na cara  fenómeno raro


----------



## João Sousa (14 Jan 2012 às 16:27)

Boas, 
Impressionantes as fotos de Sincelo. Obrigado!
Abraço


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2012 às 11:58)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2012*

Antes de mais chamo à atenção que estas fotos são um* offtopic* e porquê? Foi o seguinte estas fotos foram tiradas no dia 11/01/2012 durante aqueles dias de nevoeiro e frio intenso com a formação sincelo, no entanto o cartão de memória foi colocado num bolso das minhas calças e foi hoje encontrado na máquina de lavar...mas penso que devo partilhar as fotos com voçês!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2012 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2012*



ferreira5 disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Fotos espectaculares  Nesta que destaco é bem visível o resultado da precipitação dos cristais de gelo.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2012 às 16:56)

Parece um nevão, excelente ferreira5


----------

